

Josh James startup rule 29, don't spend money unless you have to - adammichaelc
http://www.joshjames.com/2012/04/dont-spend-money/

======
zshapiro
Spending money doesn't make you a business. Making money does. - One of the
best quotes I've heard in a long time.

